# New VERSA to replace amphibicar!



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

Attention!, in the event of a water landing, your floorboard can be used as a floatation device.

Here come the emails.....

Nissan GOD


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, WTF? I assume your referencing Nissan making a equivilent to the old skool Amphibicar??? At least I hope thats what you're talking about, and not that you tried it in your car. "Hmmm, my 240 lets me drift, maybe the floorboard will let me float on that lake?? I think next I'll use my big wing on the back to fly off this bridge..." :thumbup:


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> OK, WTF? I assume your referencing Nissan making a equivilent to the old skool Amphibicar??? At least I hope thats what you're talking about, and not that you tried it in your car. "Hmmm, my 240 lets me drift, maybe the floorboard will let me float on that lake?? I think next I'll use my big wing on the back to fly off this bridge..." :thumbup:



Nope, what I mean is the floor supports that are normally under most cars, are on the inside of the car for the versa. This makes for a very uneven floor pan as you can imagine. So Nissan fills the voids with 2" syrofoam to make the foorboards smooth and even. Also their is a huge chunk of foam filling in the void around the spare tire. This damn thing is full of foam, hence the amphibi car reference. (FOR REAL)

Also I heard the air bags will be filled with styrofoam peanuts! LOL



Nissan GOD


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nissan GOD said:


> Also I heard the air bags will be filled with styrofoam peanuts! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan GOD


Maybe it'll be like the car in the movie Demolition Man, have a wreck and the whole inside fills with foam...peanuts will do just as good. :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

So why not just put the frame rails on the outside?


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> So why not just put the frame rails on the outside?


They might have had problems with it buckling. Not sure. It kind of reminds me of my old VW Bug. It had a smooth underside also. I'm guessing this is the Renault influence at work.

Nissan GOD


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Hmmm ... a smooth underside? 

Might Nissan be preparing to enter the World Rally Championship?


----------

